# When are the Guardians of the 2nd Amendment going to Act?



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.

But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.

The liberals described Trump to be a tyrant.

Both sides are making the same complaint - one side is correct. Neither side can do anything about it.

And here we are, and it should be obvious to gun owners that Joe Biden lacks the mental capacity to conduct the powers of the presidency. Obviously, he is the "puppet president." His handlers were/are negligent with the immigration flow at the southern border, and nobody is doing anything to correct the inhumanity. This emboldens the Biden handlers.

The tyranny is upon us. They are going to dismantle a bunch of other things before they enact gun confiscation.

It will be too late then.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2021)

I want my TOW missile system back...


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

Act?    What do you propose?    Armed revolution?


----------



## Esdraelon (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> It will be too late then.


Suggestions?  If one speaks out in a venue online they are very apt to get a knock at the door or worse.  That is just playing into the hands of the tyrants in DC.  The Federal government has completely outed itself as corrupt and tyrannical.  There can be NO doubt on this any longer.  What they CANNOT do, is suppress half of this nation forcibly, especially by using alphabet agencies.  Their ruin is interwoven into what they think of as their unassailable power.
It really is a quirky combination of arrogance and stupidity, IMO.  The FBI has around 20,000 agents nationwide.  In short, they can only oppress people who are willing to obey the laws that the Left just ignore with impunity.  The numbers of that group shrank during Trump's presidency and it will continue to shrink as the Marxists in DC overreach and attempt to crush opponents publicly.

The states that still want to be ruled by the Constitution need to join together and forge bonds of security, commerce, entertainment, you name it.  IOW, a totally separate economy.  DC CAN be ignored and short of them sending in the sturmtruppen, there is nothing they can do about it on the macro scale.  
My guess is that the massive push to generate hate and division among Americans based on color, economics, and even sex, isn't an end unto itself.  It's just preparing the ground for violent chaos once the economy collapses.  It wouldn't surprise me if that happened this year, maybe this summer.


----------



## mamooth (May 18, 2021)

Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".



What makes in worse, in my opinion, is that it is another person pushing for others to start the fighting.   The OP will not be involved in the bloodshed or the dying.   He wants others to do it for him.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2021)

After the shooting of Ashli Babbitt on the 6th of January 2021 it's time to enact a new Constitutional Amendment establishing Castle Doctrine throughout the United States. 

If shooting a unarmed protester, without warning or the use of non-lethal force, is good enough for our legislators then it's good enough for all home and business owners.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Colin norris (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...



There is no evidence Biden is losing it because some nut said he was.  Taking advice from his minders is what trump should have done. 

The RWNJ have justified their weapons by saying they will be used to dislodge tyrants from the white house. If ever there was a solid reason, it was trump the fascist tyrant needed removing. 
Then there was Obama. Apparently not even a US citizen, a Muslim and terrorist who completely destroyed th er country and you guys never fired a shot. 
Lots of big mouths but no guts. 

So don't rattle on with your rubbish about anyone taking your guns.  If they did it would be because you have no use for them when two chances presented themselves and you did nothing. 

Furthermore, the threat to take you precious little guns always comes up during a Democrat government. How coincidental.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Act?    What do you propose?    Armed revolution?


I am not asking anyone to do anything for me, except to campaign for a three-level charter convention series to reorder the erroneous charter system.

My point is that the argument that the Second Amendment is composed to provide the citizens to rebel a tyrannical government has been deteriorated to inert, or moot. So arguments suggesting that the problem is that "they are not following the Constitution," cannot be resolved. What are you going to do?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

My intention is a peaceful revolution.


----------



## danielpalos (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...


You have a First Amendment and it is first not second.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...


And I'm doing that. I am the one who is writing the guide to a three-level constitutional convention series.


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...



If you were smarter, maybe you would stop posting such nonsense and would be able to afford to buy a gun.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

Toro said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...


87,000 posts and you bother to comment on a discussion that you think is nonsense, because you think you have good advice?


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> My intention is a peaceful revolution.



Yes, you support the overthrow of a duly and freely elected government and the sovereign will of the people because you are old and scared, and don't believe in the American experiment.


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



No, I'm just commenting on so many of you in the Trump cult. 

You feed off grievance 24/7, and you are willing to destroy the sovereign will of the people and the American experiment because you are scared of the world changing around you.

That's why you embrace an anti-democratic demagogue, and willingly believe the lies you are told because you can't handle the changes of the world around you.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...



They won't.  They prove it over and over.
There is no line the rabid Left cannot cross.  Hell, they have called for "Killing They Babies" (King Samir Shabazz)
And they're doing it.....not a peep.

The Marxist Left has NOTHING to worry about.  They'll talk...they be ITG's....but they will do nothing.
Both men below will ultimately receive full pardons and become national heroes.



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...



Yes, we do have a First Amendment.    I would love to see your evidence that the amendments in the Bill of Rights are in order of importance.   But I won't hold my breath.

But we do have a First Amendment.   The gov't cannot establish a state religion or prohibit the free exercise of your religion.   It cannot limit your speech or the press.   It cannot stop you from gathering peaceably.    Nor can it stop you from petitioning the gov't for a redress of grievances.

And none of that has anything to do with the topic of this thread.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



You Do Not want a constitutional convention.

First of all, our politicians are bought and paid for.
Second, by the time the lawyers finish writing it in legal jargon, most citizens will not understand it.   And they will let others tell them what it means.
Third, so many voters cast their vote on an emotional level, and that will be bad for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm doing that. I am the one who is writing the guide to a three-level constitutional convention series.
> ...


You are just jealous that you were not able to figure the problem and solution.

If you were not jealous, you would tease me by asking me how you can help - to see if I have the next step.

You're not doing that. You're determined to discourage me - why would you care???

Fuck it - what do you care if I make a fool of myself??? You don't like me, here.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



No, not at all.   I am simply pointing out why opening that particular can of worms is a bad idea.

You say I don't like you here?    I don't have an opinion about you being here one way or the other.   Lighten up on your martyr complex.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 18, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



I don't care if you make a fool of yourself.   Everyone has the right to do that.

I am afraid for what could happen if you succeed.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...



Please explain why the First Amendment has any bearing on this thread.     I won't hold my breath, because you typically post shit and run.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 19, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...


How about you advance us all to the next level of social media that most of us expected to find at discussion forums. Put together the rules that will properly deliberate discussions. If you can figure that out, you will probably make a lot of money.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 19, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I am fine with the rules here.   I have been frequenting discussion forums since the days of dialup.   This is where I have been the longest.


----------



## Colin norris (May 19, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



The amendment has not deteriorated at all. The problem is you have missed the opportunity to get rid of tyrants like trump.  Yes trump.  He was a fascist. 
None of you had the courage to admit it because he and you lot are republicans. 
That's the problem.
Now Biden's there you are rallying the troops to oust him.  Really? 
You're a bit late comrade.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 19, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


That is not what I described as deteriorated.



Colin norris said:


> The problem is you have missed the opportunity to get rid of tyrants like trump.  Yes trump.  He was a fascist.
> None of you had the courage to admit it because he and you lot are republicans.
> That's the problem.
> Now Biden's there you are rallying the troops to oust him.  Really?
> You're a bit late comrade.


I am pretty sure that I described in the opening post that both sides are accusing the other side of tyranny, and that that means one side is probably correct, but neither side is able to do anything.

You're not too bright, pal, I suggest you stay away from my arguments - you no good.


----------



## Colin norris (May 20, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



Republican gun nuts have been belching their tyranny justification for years.  
Not democrats.  You failed to act with courage of your convictions. 

My problem is I'm smarter than you son and you dont like it when I ping you guys about your paranoia. The one correct here is me for calling you cowards out for not doing anything about trump. You now have no licence to do anything like that again.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 20, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...




You have to wait till they have nothing left to lose anymore  ....the time is rapidly approaching ...
Guess who the wokesters are driving  into our arms
Ex military and police


----------



## MisterBeale (May 20, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...


You could support candidates that propose to arm the Homeless. . .












						The Senate Candidate Who Wants to Arm the Homeless Explains Himself
					

The libertarian says that a lot of people have told him it's "the dumbest idea I've ever heard.” But he's standing by it.




					www.vice.com
				












						Libertarian Candidate for US Senate Wants to Arm the Homeless
					

Saying that homeless people are “constantly victims of violent crime,” Brian Ellison believes we should arm the homeless with firearms so they can defend themselves.




					theantimedia.com


----------



## justinacolmena (May 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> You have a First Amendment and it is first not second.


What? Both the First and the Second Amendments have been duly proposed and ratified.


----------



## westwall (May 20, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".
> ...







And, he's a leftwing loon.  Go figure.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 20, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 490896
> 
> After the shooting of Ashli Babbitt on the 6th of January 2021 it's time to enact a new Constitutional Amendment establishing Castle Doctrine throughout the United States.
> 
> ...


The dumb bitch wasn't a protester, they were still in the street.
She was a Q NUT insurrectionist, that tried and failed.
"Without warning'?
Hmmmmmm, so you have 2 armed dozen police on one side of the doorway, the Trump cult on the other side trying to break in, breaking windows and beating cops and RWNJ's think they need a "warning"?


----------



## justinacolmena (May 20, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> RWNJ's think they need a "warning"?


"Right Wing Nut Job" again. Makes me think dishonorable Air Force trash —

So the dudes have a sack of nuts, they prefer to jack off to the left, and there's a babe in the military who won't "put out" so they kill her or have her killed.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 20, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ's think they need a "warning"?
> ...


You think I should address them as "conservatives" as what they claim they are?
They aren't and never were, unless a democrat is in office or it's election time.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> The dumb bitch wasn't a protester, they were still in the street.
> She was a Q NUT insurrectionist, that tried and failed.
> "Without warning'?
> Hmmmmmm, so you have 2 armed dozen police on one side of the doorway, the Trump cult on the other side trying to break in, breaking windows and beating cops and RWNJ's think they need a "warning"?






Then you need to write your congresspersons and have them write a Amendment establishing Castle Doctrine for all people in the United States.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Pellinore (May 20, 2021)

I haven't seen much change in gun control one way or the other for several administrations now, honestly.  The anti-gun-control right has done an effective job shutting down any significant legislation.  President Obama, by his own admission, was frustrated that they couldn't get any action in Congress, even after the high-strung emotions from the Connecticut shooting.  And spare a thought for poor Beto O'Rourke, who was a solid second-tier candidate until that mass shooting at the Wal-Mart in his hometown spurred him to change his message to "You're damn right we're coming to take your guns!"  His campaign cratered to the Zero-Percent level, instantly.  It's a third rail. 

It seems as if the biggest chances for any real movement right now are against high-capacity magazines, for waiting periods, and instituting red-flag laws, none of which come close to "They're coming to take our guns."  Even so, for whatever reason, there's this huge contingent of heartland Americans who think their Second Amendment rights are teetering on the brink of extinction.  Go figure.


----------



## Pellinore (May 20, 2021)

Also, that's Caerphilly Castle, in southeastern Wales, dating back to the 13th (?) century, I think.  It was built by the de Clare family, who just happen to be ancestors of mine.  It's a gorgeous site, even if I do expect that one tower to fall into the lake any day now.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 21, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > The dumb bitch wasn't a protester, they were still in the street.
> ...


Don't need one, is she that stupid she was in the Air Force for 14 years?
She didn't think police with guns, aren't going to defend themselves?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 21, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...







Yes we do because if shooting an unarmed protestor because you fear for your life is good enough reason for our congresspersons then obviously a good enough reason for homeowners and businessmen.

So write your congressperson because we need Castle Doctrine to be made into a Constitutional Amendment of the United States.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## justinacolmena (May 21, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.


"I." 
No. It's our basic constitutional rights that you cannot afford us.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 21, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


She wasn't a protester, those people were still in the street, she was inside the building, that made her an insurrectionist.
People, especially cops, already have the right to defend themselves with deadly force when their lives are threatened.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 21, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> People, especially cops,


That whole damned police union needs to chain ganged together in prison.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 21, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > People, especially cops,
> ...


All the insurrectionist should be hung by the neck, until death.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...


Rubbish? Talk American !


----------



## Colin norris (May 21, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



That is American and every word of it is true and you know it. You cannot prove me wrong so keep your ignorant gob closed until you can.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Rubbish.


----------



## freyasman (May 21, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 490896
> 
> After the shooting of Ashli Babbitt on the 6th of January 2021 it's time to enact a new Constitutional Amendment establishing Castle Doctrine throughout the United States.
> 
> ...


They're never even going to consider that because it would never occur to them to think of regular citizens as anyone important. As far as they're concerned, they're just tax cattle, and not important individually.
Jan 6 terrified them not because it was particularly violent, because it wasn't (I've seen more violence in a oil worker/biker bar parking lot on any weekend night, with much more serious injuries, usually), but because it was a graphic reminder to them that they were within reach of the people they had been lying to, gaslighting, defrauding, ripping off, and openly mocking for decades....... they were "touchable".





They see themselves as "special"; they're the ruling class, the cloud people...... it terrified them to realize that anyone could just walk up to them. That's why they all lost their shit and surrounded themselves with thousands of troops, and fencing.




That's not a show of strength, it's a sign of someone who's shitting down their pants leg in fear.
So is the extreme efforts being made to go after these folks and make examples of them.






Leviathan is shaking in it's boots.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 22, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 490896
> ...


Sure traitor, 5 dead over 140 injured?
"Nothing to see here, move along"

BENGHAZI!

"a graphic reminder to them that they were within reach of the people they had been lying to, gaslighting, defrauding, ripping off"

Look no further than Trump.
"Who's going to pay for the wall"?
"I'll release my taxes, after the audit".
I'll release my taxes before the election".
"I'll release my taxes, after I'm reelected'.
"The Trump Foundation has shut down, funds that were illegally misused are being restored, the president will be subject to ongoing supervision by my office, and the Trump children had to undergo compulsory training to ensure this type of illegal activity never takes place again,” Attorney General Letitia James said in statement.

As the election neared, the Trump team made that disclaimer increasingly opaque, an investigation by The New York Times showed. It introduced a second prechecked box, known internally as a “money bomb,” that doubled a person’s contribution. Eventually its solicitations featured lines of text in bold and capital letters that overwhelmed the opt-out language.

The tactic ensnared scores of unsuspecting Trump loyalists — retirees, military veterans, nurses and even experienced political operatives. Soon, banks and credit card companies were inundated with fraud complaints from the president’s own supporters about donations they had not intended to make, sometimes for thousands of dollars.

Nixon- A president who became a crook.
Trump- A crook who became president.


----------



## freyasman (May 22, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


Need a tampon?


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 22, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Evidently the Trump cult needs a midol.


----------



## freyasman (May 22, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


You folks who call it a "cult" sure do project a lot; everything about your beliefs and behaviors is cultish, but you can't see it, and are certain you know what's _really_ going on.  


You know what? I've never listened to a Trump speech, and I never watched him on TV, and I don't really care about what he tweeted....... what I liked about him was that _he put American citizens *first.*_

It's that simple; we elected a guy who worked first and foremost for the good of the average American and everybody in government and all their collectivist little lemmings, completely lost their shit, as a result.


If you want me to be worse off, and you work to make my life harder and poorer, then you're not representing me. And that is what a politician's job is _supposed_ to be...... representing the American people.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 22, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I KNOW your FOS.
"Representing the American people"?
Dotard?

President Xi of China, and I, are working together to give massive Chinese phone company, ZTE, a way to get back into business, fast. Too many jobs in China lost. Commerce Department has been instructed to get it done!

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump)May 13, 2018

Too many jobs in China lost?

"merica first".


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 24, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I want my TOW missile system back...


TOW missiles cost around 60,000 a piece, this does not cover the cost of the launch system.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 24, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".





mamooth said:


> Ho hum. Another thread of right-wing terrorists encouraging more right-wing terrorism. It must be a day ending in "y".


Goddamn Constitution lovers.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 24, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...











						Rioters Attack Federal Building in Portland, Set Fire to County Building - The New American
					

The Red insurrection in Portland ended its 84th day yesterday, and police again declared a riot as federal authorities battled Black Lives Matter and presumably Antifa in yet another skirmish with the anti-American forces. by R. Cort Kirkwood




					thenewamerican.com


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


How was Trump a Tyrant or Fascist ?


----------



## Colin norris (May 24, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



It would be difficult for you as a disciple of trump to comprehend it.
His demeanor and treatment of and contempt for the constitution was identified early by countries who have experienced fascism. 
He sacked anyone who told him bad news.  He organised his inner circle with cronies and lick spittles and family which shielded him from criticism. He ordaciously referred to himself as the chosen one.  He said he was an expert on vaccines all of which were totally false.  But of course you will disagree with all if that because you worshipped because he beat the democrats.  That's right isn't it. 

Get yourself a correct definition of fascism and compare his tenure with Mussolini for instance.  Nearly identical. 

I know I'm right and you can blowhard forever.  He's still an idiot.


----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


There's more.

He blames all of America's problems on outsiders.  He is an extreme nationalist, promising to return the USA to its former glory and claiming that he is the only one who can do so.  He rails against elites, intellectuals, and scientists, and claims he knows more than they do.  He obsesses about loyalty but practices cronyism.  He supports sufficiently American corporations, but cracks down on labor and overlooks human rights.  He seeks to diminish the power of Congress, concentrating power in the Presidency.  He also doesn't like women, and portrays himself as a macho man.  

This isn't even an exhaustive list.  Fascism is more than just being a brutal authoritarian, and there are *plenty* of characteristics drawing a straight line from how Trump acts, to how actual fascists act.  They're there if your eyes are open.


----------



## Smokin' OP (May 25, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


"Throughout the night Wednesday, protesters tagged the ICE building with graffiti and broke several windows.”
Protesters then spray-painted expletives on the building’s windows, shoved traffic cones over security cameras and attempted to break windows. For much of the night, protesters blocked Bancroft Street, Moody Avenue and an off-ramp from Macadam Avenue.

WOW, tagging a building, that's way worse than the attempted insurrection on the capitol.

Which one contained people inside working?


----------



## Batcat (May 25, 2021)

So far no legislation has passed that requires all citizens to turn in their semi-automatic firearms or they will be arrested and their weapons confiscated. 

No government gestapo troops are condoning off blocks of cities and searching every home for firearms and hauling the gun owners they discover away to prison camps.

Firearms and ammo are selling like hot cakes. The biggest problem I see is the shortage of ammo makes it harder and more expensive for me to practice target shooting. 

The Democrats always make noise about banning guns and usually nothing ever happens. 

The Second Amendment is designed to allow the citizens to have firearms to be able to overthrow a *tyrannical *government. At this time we don’t have such a government.


----------



## Colin norris (May 25, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Rubbish.  Your problem is you didn't like his psychopathy now g revealed so now you want to blame Biden.  That's pathetic.  
Clearly you have had your eyes closed.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2021)

Batcat said:


> So far no legislation has passed that requires all citizens to turn in their semi-automatic firearms or they will be arrested and their weapons confiscated.
> 
> No government gestapo troops are condoning off blocks of cities and searching every home for firearms and hauling the gun owners they discover away to prison camps.
> 
> ...


Our Second Amendment is clearly about the security of our free States.  We have a First Amendment and it is first not second.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (May 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > How was Trump a Tyrant or Fascist ?
> ...


Of course, you are right - how could you not be? You are so smart.

Tell me, how does it happen, that a fascist would come to power in the United States Government? Is there possibly something wrong with the system - checks and balances?

What do you think about Biden - do you think he is mentally coherent for the most complex job in the world?


----------



## justinacolmena (May 25, 2021)

Batcat said:


> So far no legislation has passed that requires all citizens to turn in their semi-automatic firearms or they will be arrested and their weapons confiscated.


So some citizens do have to turn in their weapons "voluntarily" or serve decades in prison after being arrested in possession of them.


Batcat said:


> No government gestapo troops are condoning off blocks of cities and searching every home for firearms and hauling the gun owners they discover away to prison camps.


No shit. FBI, NSA, CIA, ATF are not actual government agencies, but all figments of the imagination of right wing lunatics.


Batcat said:


> Firearms and ammo are selling like hot cakes. The biggest problem I see is the shortage of ammo makes it harder and more expensive for me to practice target shooting.


Police + active duty military only. There's a mental health counseling center, a courthouse, and a state mental hospital for private citizens.


Batcat said:


> The Democrats always make noise about banning guns and usually nothing ever happens.


Guns are banned, and they lie to us until we're in handcuffs in the back seat of the police car on the way to prison on a forced confession plea deal without a court hearing or trial.


Batcat said:


> The Second Amendment is designed to allow the citizens to have firearms to be able to overthrow a *tyrannical *government. At this time we don’t have such a government.


Democrats are tyrants. It is always the petty tyrants of city hall who are the worst of the worst.


----------



## Batcat (May 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > So far no legislation has passed that requires all citizens to turn in their semi-automatic firearms or they will be arrested and their weapons confiscated.
> ...


The Second Amendment is the guarantee that the Bill of Rights will be followed by our government.


----------



## Batcat (May 25, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > So far no legislation has passed that requires all citizens to turn in their semi-automatic firearms or they will be arrested and their weapons confiscated.
> ...


You suggested this about firearm and ammo sales: 



> Police + active duty military only. There's a mental health counseling center, a courthouse, and a state mental hospital for private citizens.



If some fool is breaking into my house with the intention of putting me in the hospital or six feet under — a mental health counseling center, a courthouse and a state mental hospital isn’t going to do a damn thing for me at that moment. I can call 911 but by the time they arrive at my house the only thing they will do is put up crime scene  tape. A firearm such as my double barreled coach gun may save the day.


----------



## Colin norris (May 25, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Clearly you don't understand the meaning and traits of fascists. That be abuse you voted for trump because you hate democrats for no reason. You don't want to recognise it.  Trump was a complete failure and set America back 20 years with his ridiculous follies against  China and total lack of diplomacy and international respect. 
But you don't care. You were attracted to him because he said he would do all the things you wanted. Jail Hilary, stop Mexicans, clamp down on welfare and bring blacks under control. He did nothing but you loved him. 

As an old man it's quite normal to make a mistake.  Reagan was a credit to the embalmers art and a litery fool. 
Joe has 50 years experience with governments so his credentials are far superior to trump who had none. His only ambition in life was to be the president and he was a complete failure. 
The propaganda surrounding  joes mental state is just that. You would like to portray him as senile because your a spitefilled Republican full of hate. 
He has a massive staff who make most decisions for him. 
Trump was a narcissistic sociopath. He was a misogynist and had 3 wives and multiple affairs with whites. He is an absolute disgraceful ignorant buffoon. 
He had no experience with governments. 
You never complained about trump handling the most complex job in the world but I stalled a total wanker to do it. 
You need to think before you post rubbish.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Ok retard I'm no Trump fan I'm a Conservative and although I agreed with some of Trumps policies he still spent money like a drunken Democrat. Every President sounds themselves with people who will agree with their policies and fires those who don't. None of that shit makes Trump a Fascist or Tyrant those types of people never give up power without a fight and or the deaths of many people. 

Both of my Grandfathers fought against actual fascist and if alive today they would either laugh themselves silly or slap the shit out of you ignorant loons.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2021)

Batcat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


It is clearly about the security of our free States,  We have a First Amendment for what you claim, and it is first not second.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And we have a 2nd amendment that clearly states individuals have a right to own guns.    The SCOTUS has ruled it is an individual right, not connected to service in any military or militia.    You are welcome to use your 1st amendment right to complain about it.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



There are so many who Labour under the delusion guns are required to protect the nation from tyrannical governments. 
Since the civil war not one 1 insurrection of gun owners have made a stand against any president. 
The only one ever been to place barriers around the WH was guess who.  The Republican God, your very own, home grown garden variety idiot, trump.  
And it was democrats who stormed the capitol. It was redneck Republican nut jobs.  
Where were gun toting republicans when those idiots stormed the capitol if they wanted to protect freedom? 
Not a shot fired. Not a word of criticism.


----------



## Batcat (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Have you considered the reason why not one insurrection of gun owners has ever confronted a president since the Civil War is that in that time frame this nation has never had a tyrannical president?  Perhaps the reason we haven’t had one is our citizens are armed. Armed citizens deter tyrannical Presidents. 

The “insurrection“ in January you mention was far less violent than many of the riots we have seen in the last year. A demonstration turned unto a rowdy mob that invaded the Capitol Building and did some looting and damaged a few areas but didn’t set the building on fire. If this riot had been a true insurrection the mob would have been armed to the teeth and would have taken over the Capitol Building.

Why didn’t gun toting Republicans stop the riot as you suggested. Perhaps because those who were not part of the riot were obeying the law. When a riot occurs gun owners don’t all grab their guns and head downtown to stop it. If they did there would likely be a lot of dead BLM and Antifa rioters and a race war.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



When Obama was elected you guts openly stated he was a Muslim, a terrorist and non American. 
Wasn't that enough to take him down? Or was it piss and wind coming from repig jerks?





Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 26, 2021)

People can't afford guns anymore?  Sheesh. This country has really gone to to crap


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> People can't afford guns anymore?  Sheesh. This country has really gone to to crap



Gone to crap just because Biden was elected? 
I love your invisible man act. I can see straight through you without the obstruction of brains.


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > People can't afford guns anymore?  Sheesh. This country has really gone to to crap
> ...


I don't even know what that means friendo.  If the OP can't afford a hundred dollar shotgun then 2020 is the least of his problems.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



You don't know what I mean but youre happy to ridicule me.  That makes a whole lot not sense.


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Maybe you thought you were replying to someone else?


----------



## Batcat (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...





Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...





CremeBrulee said:


> People can't afford guns anymore?  Sheesh. This country has really gone to to crap


There is currently a shortage of both guns and ammo in this nation so the price of both have skyrocketed.

It’s not just gun owners stocking up that is causing the shortage. There are millions of first time gun owners. People realize dialing 911 may be futile and you best be armed to defend your family. 

That’s what happens when you allow riots and defund police at the same time. Because many cities refuse to back their police, the cops have turned reactive not proactive. Why take any chances when your city may throw you under the bus. Just make sure you arrive after all the violence is over and simply interview witnesses and put up crime scene tape.









						An Official Journal Of The NRA | Nearly 5 Million New Gun Owners in 2020
					

Record-setting year continues with millions of new gun owners.




					www.americas1stfreedom.org
				








__





						8.4 Million New American Gun Owners Drive Demand for Ammo «  Daily Bulletin
					

With reloading components and factory-loaded ammunition still in very short supply, gun owners are justifiably concerned. Every day, in our AccurateShooter Forum, members ask Where are the primers?, Why can't I get loaded ammo?, Why have component prices doubled or tripled?.




					bulletin.accurateshooter.com


----------



## Batcat (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...





Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


You said:

_”When Obama was elected you guts openly stated he was a Muslim, a terrorist and non American. 
Wasn't that enough to take him down? Or was it piss and wind coming from repig jerks?”_

No matter who or what Obama was he never was a tyrant. In this nation we don’t overthrow our government without a damn good reason. We survived Obama and Trump without a revolution and I imagine we will survive Biden and Harris.

Of course if the dems pass legislation requiring all citizens to turn in their guns and start raiding homes to confiscate firearms all bets are off. This nation will likely break apart and if so I hope it dies so peacefully.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



I never said Obama was a tyrant.  My point was you guys called him those names and in any other society he would gave been removed but you are did nothing.  
Obama's presidency was not about survival. He rebuilt the economy after the GFC and the statistics and graphs are there to prove it.  Trump inherited it. 

The continual  that democrats will take you guns is ridiculous. The same with house raids.  Wake up to yourself.  There has never been anything in 50 years that either of those scenarios has been their agenda. Your paranoid about it for no reason. Very poor excuse to hate democrats. 

The nation was never divided before trump. He created the divide by deliberately speaking about something that didn't exist. He MUST be responsible because it certainly was the democrats. 
He fueled the fire of hatred towards anyone he saw as opposing him and you guys took the bait and still repeat that rubbish to this day. 
If the country does fall apart it will be on the heads of republicans for being sucked into the greatest buffoon ever elected.


----------



## Batcat (May 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


So we both agree Obama was not a tyrant.

I personally felt he was a terrible president but that doesn’t justify an uprising to correct. You correct poor presidents by waiting until their limit of two terms has passed or you elect someone else to the office after four years.

The reason I believe democrats plan to ban than confiscate civilian owned firearms is that is what they tell me.

Democrats in the last couple years have went batshit crazy. In many cities they want to defund the police and in some they want to get rid of the police. They love open borders and wish to do away with ICE. They have no problem with rioters looting and burning down blocks of our cities and throwing bricks and commercial fireworks at cops. They wish to release violent criminals from prison in mass. 

Their new goal is to try to make our nation a Marist socialist workers paradise. Marist style socialism does not survive well with an armed citizenry. 

_”The reason the NRA and other gun rights organizations claim that Democrats’ end goal is to take away your guns is that the end goal of most Democrats is to take away your guns. They aren’t protesting O’Rourke’s position by saying it’s something we should never do; they are protesting the political timing of it.”_








						Dems Want To Take Your Guns, Beto Is Just Desperate Enough To Say So
					

Democrats are objecting to Beto O'Rourke's plan to confiscate guns because it's politically inconvenient, not because they don't agree with it.




					thefederalist.com
				












						Details: How Democrats Plan To Take Your Guns!
					

Details: How Democrats Plan To Take Your Guns!




					conservative-daily.com
				












						Kamala Harris Admits Plan To Confiscate 10 Million Guns and That's Just for Starters
					

Sen. Kamala Harris said on Wednesday that the United States must institute a mandatory gun 'buyback' program to confiscate as many as 10 million firearms.




					www.westernjournal.com
				









						patriotrising.com - Informationen zum Thema patriotrising.
					

patriotrising.com ist die beste Quelle für alle Informationen die Sie suchen. Von allgemeinen Themen bis hin zu speziellen Sachverhalten, finden Sie auf patriotrising.com alles. Wir hoffen, dass Sie hier das Gesuchte finden!




					patriotrising.com
				












						Democrats open door to Marxist totalitarian rule through attacks on police, history and institutions
					

Legislatively dancing with the Democrats is akin to fiddling while Rome burns.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				












						Over 120 Retired Flag Officers Warn U.S. Under Assault from Socialism
					

Over 120 retired flag officers warned the country is in deep peril and under tremendous assault from those pushing socialism and Marxism.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


When people flat out tell you what wrongs they plan to do to you, you would be foolish *not* to listen to them and believe them.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



We dont agree Obama was a tyrant because I never said he was or wasn't. 
I'll repeat, you guys called him terrorist , Muslim and not american. Everyone was proven to be wrong. My point was if those definitions were true, that should be enough to get rid of him by the use of your guns as your justification of them ..
You did nothing because you had no guts and your justification was a lie. 
As you said, the election process is for eradicating idiots, tyrants and fascists.  
The republicans who changed their vote did exactly that who recognised trump was a complete idiot and the closest to a fascist ever elected.  


The democrats have never put a bill forward to take the guns and never will. 
You clips come from right wing sources and would not be uncommon for them to hate the left.  Just like you.  

Instead of twisting and deliberately avoiding the facts, accept you are scaremongering. Only another idiot would approve of trumps presidency and they all seem to be on the right.


----------



## Batcat (May 26, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



Exactly. Democrats have been hoping for a chance to disarm citizens for decades. If they could do it they would. 

It’s not the Big Bad NRA that stops them it is the gun owning voters. That’s why it is so damn critical that we have an election system we can have faith in. 

Reminds me of Diane Feinstein back in 1995.


----------



## Colin norris (May 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



You have no evidence they ever tried to do anything like nor has it been presented to the house.  You are a liar. That crap originates from your hatred democrats and saying demonized them, in your pygmatised intelligence. 

As for the voting system, the guns have never made a contribution to that. The system was just proven to be fair but you won't accept trump was beaten. 
Either you present the evidence to prove it wrong or stop telling lies.


----------



## Batcat (May 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well then please explain why so many democrats say they wish to ban civilian ownership of firearms especially semi-automatic rifles and *pistols.* The fact that so far democrats have not been able to muster enough votes to implement their draconian gun control schemes doesn’t mean they never will. They might be able to move draconian gun control forward by doing away with the he filibuster in the Senate.

As far as the fairness of the election it is be beginning to look like there was definitely malfeasance in some areas of our nation. The question is if there is enough to overturn the 2020 Presidential Election and even if so is this idea even feasible. Of course the MSM including Fox News is totally ignoring any evidence of election tampering so I doubt if it will become an issue.

Survey: Majority of Democrats want to ban semi-automatics, half want to ban all guns









						Must See: 5 Specific Times Democrats Wanted To Confiscate Your Guns
					

The New York Times created quite a stir recently when they ran a front page op-ed – the first of its kind since 1920 – endorsing the mass confiscation of firearms from everyone in America. The notion that far-left, Second Amendment-hating hacks would endorse the wholly unconstitutional...




					thepoliticalinsider.com
				












						Dems Call for Eliminating Filibuster to Pass Gun Legislation in Wake of Mass Shootings | National Review
					

‘What are we waiting for – another tragedy?’ Senator Warren wrote.




					www.nationalreview.com
				





Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well then please explain why so many democrats say they wish to ban civilian ownership of firearms especially semi-automatic rifles and *pistols.* The fact that so far democrats have not been able to muster enough votes to implement their draconian gun control schemes doesn’t mean they never will. They might be able to move draconian gun control forward by doing away with the he filibuster in the Senate. 

As far as the fairness of the election it is be beginning to look like there was definitely malfeasance in some areas of our nation. The question is if there is enough to overturn the 2020 Presidential Election and even if so is this idea even feasible. Of course the MSM including Fox News is totally ignoring any evidence of election tampering so I doubt if it will become an issue. 

Survey: Majority of Democrats want to ban semi-automatics, half want to ban all guns









						Must See: 5 Specific Times Democrats Wanted To Confiscate Your Guns
					

The New York Times created quite a stir recently when they ran a front page op-ed – the first of its kind since 1920 – endorsing the mass confiscation of firearms from everyone in America. The notion that far-left, Second Amendment-hating hacks would endorse the wholly unconstitutional...




					thepoliticalinsider.com
				












						Dems Call for Eliminating Filibuster to Pass Gun Legislation in Wake of Mass Shootings | National Review
					

‘What are we waiting for – another tragedy?’ Senator Warren wrote.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## freyasman (May 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You should look up "The Battle of Athens"; armed men *have* in fact, rooted out and corrected election fraud by officials in this country.


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> My intention is a peaceful revolution.


No such thing is possible and has never happened.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 8, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


I don't know how much faith I have in those numbers, but speaking anecdotally, I have never owned a gun and only rarely fired one, but I am looking to take at least basic shooting lessons.  My view is that the world is far more volatile these days, and even if there is only a one-tenth of 1% chance of some serious widespread mayhem in the streets, I really, really don't want to be the guy who can't find the safety, or who gets surprised by the recoil and *thwacked* in the forehead by the barrel.

Don't tell my mother, though.  She worries.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 8, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


That needs to be a movie.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 8, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was made into one some years ago.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 8, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...



In which state are the price defunded? 
The shortage is not justifiable for your r3asons and never was. This hording of guns has been happening since Reagan.
I repeat, but I gb a bother gin and ton of ammo won't protect you. No one will be invading your house and never has. For some unknown reason you feel happy if you have an arsenal of weapons. 

I'm surprised you're not in favour if defending the police when they are paid by a socialist system using your taxes.  You know, the same taxes that pay the unemployed? Bu t how convenient to use the police but not mention you enjoy socialism also. 
The police will never be defunded.  No government would allow it. So I matters nothing if you owned a thousand guns, it's pure ego and testosterone. You will never use them for your pathetic excuses. Its a herd mentality just like sheep.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I had family in McMinn County.  Growing up, I heard a lot about the events there.

Election day was a powder keg.    What set it off was a local black man being shot by a deputy.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well, I'll be!  That one got past me.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I want my TOW missile system back...


Personally I think you should have the right to own a TOW.  It won't kill anyone more dead than a pistol.  It's a lot less likely to get fired since a replacement missile costs more than most people's net worth.  It's like the tanks that collectors own, you never hear of them being used in a  crime, they are just too expensive.  In fact the only armored vehicle I can remember being used in a crime was a government-owned M-60 that was stolen and taken for a joyride in California a couple of decades or so ago.


----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I want my TOW missile system back...
> ...


They are too stupid to understand reality.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 9, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I want my TOW missile system back...
> ...


I remember that guy, in San Diego.  He rammed a concrete bridge support, hoping to collapse it.  It could have gone a lot, lot worse.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I want my TOW missile system back...
> ...



Wasn't there a tank that was purchased by a private citizen that went on a rampage in CA somewhere?    The tank's guns didn't work, of course.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 10, 2021)

*Second Amendment to the United States Constitution*​The *Second Amendment* (*Amendment II*) to the United States Constitution protects the right to keep and bear arms. It was ratified on December 15, 1791, along with nine other articles of the Bill of Rights.[1][2][3] In _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (2008), the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that *the right belongs to individuals, for **self-defense** in the home,*[4][5][6][7] while also including, as _dicta_, that the right is not unlimited and does not preclude the existence of certain long-standing prohibitions such as those forbidding "the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill" or restrictions on "the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons".[8][9] In _McDonald v. City of Chicago_ (2010) the Supreme Court ruled that state and local governments are limited to the same extent as the federal government from infringing upon this right.[10][11]
Second Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
-


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 10, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Second Amendment to the United States Constitution*​The *Second Amendment* (*Amendment II*) to the United States Constitution protects the right to keep and bear arms. It was ratified on December 15, 1791, along with nine other articles of the Bill of Rights.[1][2][3] In _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (2008), the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that *the right belongs to individuals, for **self-defense** in the home,*[4][5][6][7] while also including, as _dicta_, that the right is not unlimited and does not preclude the existence of certain long-standing prohibitions such as those forbidding "the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill" or restrictions on "the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons".[8][9] In _McDonald v. City of Chicago_ (2010) the Supreme Court ruled that state and local governments are limited to the same extent as the federal government from infringing upon this right.[10][11]
> Second Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
> -


This is a State's sovereign right secured by our Second and Tenth Amendments:

Subject only to the police power, the right of the individual citizen to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  (Illinois State Constitution)

The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.

I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
— George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on
Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788

There are no individual or singular terms in our Second Amendment, thus;  

The powers reserved to the several States will extend to all the objects which, in the ordinary course of affairs, concern the lives, liberties, and properties of the people, and the internal order, improvement, and prosperity of the State.  The Federalist Number Forty-Five


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> 
> But here we are. Everybody has a complaint about the government. Conservatives saw the Obama Administration deploy the IRS to harass conservative organizations, Fast and Furious gun sales to Mexican cartels, Hillary Clinton neglect for the Benghazi ambassador who was hiding weapons and munitions for someone, and then she was also sharing classified information on an unsecured internet server. All of which was not prosecuted.
> 
> ...



This post has got a bit of a Russian 'Lets see if I can get the dispshit americans to start killing each other' vibe.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford a gun, ammunition, or shooting range time. If I could, I would.
> ...


Probably the FBI.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> ...



Definitely someone who wants Americans to be killing each other. Or to flush out those stupid enough to buy into such nonsense.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


No. Russians are not going to understand this argument.

 I want people to realize that the corollary  argument that the Second Amendment is to provide the citizens the ability to resist tyranny is inert; and that the solution is to reorder the charter system, because the checks and balances do not work.

I think we are experiencing cyclic partisan tyranny. We are not experiencing a progressive republic of segregated laboratories of democracy.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



No, you want Americans to start killing each other. And are actively trying to instigate violence of American on American, to lead to maximum casualties in the US.

No thank you, Comrade.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jun 14, 2021)

My powers of persuasion are much greater than your power to resist.

I will RULE!


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> My powers of persuasion are much greater than your power to resist.
> 
> I will RULE!



The lack of a civil war raging in this country as we speak says otherwise.

Your desire for Americans to attack and kill Americans is pathetic compared to our love of country. 

Sorry, Comrade.......you lose again.


----------

